# Trainworld Sale!



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you think of these?

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/mehano/

some are missing important information I like to know about, so if anyone has owned some these before, please share some info about it. What I'm looking for is a steamer that smokes!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Mehano/IHC good Steamers!!*

Hey JJb, Got this in my email fron TW and yeah those prices are outstanding for a good simple locomotive fro Mehano. Some have smoke units and lights while others don't. I have 3 4-6-2 Pacifics and 1 2-8-2 Mikado that are very reliable and serviceable. Motors arwe easy to install if your just doing DC(I haven't gone to DCC yet). So for the prices listed along with the required Kadee coupler its a deal...I just have to get my wife to agree for me to get another Mikado $59.00, but $29.00 for those Pacifics is fantastic....must be clearing inventory for Christmas!!:laugh::thumbsup: Oh these engines are good pullers too though they aren't the most finely detailed, they run quiet also!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Too bad non of the trains are undecorated, or I would snatch a few up for my road to use...


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> Too bad non of the trains are undecorated, or I would snatch a few up for my road to use...


Two words: paint stripper.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

im not that good yet LOL!!! I guess I could try that!


----------



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

Anyone know if any of these would make for a good dcc install? I'm just wondering if it might make a good project.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey JJb, Got this in my email fron TW and yeah those prices are outstanding for a good simple locomotive fro Mehano. Some have smoke units and lights while others don't. I have 3 4-6-2 Pacifics and 1 2-8-2 Mikado that are very reliable and serviceable. Motors arwe easy to install if your just doing DC(I haven't gone to DCC yet). So for the prices listed along with the required Kadee coupler its a deal...I just have to get my wife to agree for me to get another Mikado $59.00, but $29.00 for those Pacifics is fantastic....must be clearing inventory for Christmas!!:laugh::thumbsup: Oh these engines are good pullers too though they aren't the most finely detailed, they run quiet also!


Are these engines kits? Pete


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks I purchased 4 locos!

A guy in my club says he bought a few and he found them troublesome to DCC. he is reasonably good at doing it too.

i am sure Sean (NIMT) could do it with his eyes closed.

Craig


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

dablaze said:


> Thanks I purchased 4 locos!
> 
> A guy in my club says he bought a few and he found them troublesome to DCC. he is reasonably good at doing it too.
> 
> ...


Thats how he does all his installs!!!:laugh:

Pat


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

how good is this brand, though? never heard of it before


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ya. but he has a seeing eye wolf.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

They are good smooth runners. No attention to prototype, they paint up a standard model for just about anything, if you want something that is proper for your road, you need to look it over compared to the real thing.

Craig


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Pete, These are RTR and really are smooth tough pullers that are easy to work on. I know Mehano has these in DCC for about 139-159 dollars and I can safely say they are real easy to remotor. As for detailing they aren't but you can scrounge around and do a Kitbash on them with junked Locos. Mehano has been involved with IHC,AHM distributing for years..you always get that goofy Made in Yugoslavia on the bottom of engines!! And Craig nice pickup...My Bday is in two weeks so I'll expect a nice B&O Pacific at my door step!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Take the TG's Advice*

Just go for them! I'd take two to four of everything if I could!!! -  Unfourtently, that's an impossibility (times are tough even at those prices; make the Camelback & SP Mougl's and the American cheaper, and I'm good!). Mehano is my all time favorite non-USA maker, and you just can't beat their stock (beautiful US stock, and all the High-Speed European trainsets) their *BRILLIANT!!!* - :thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

dablaze said:


> They are good smooth runners. No attention to prototype, they paint up a standard model for just about anything, if you want something that is proper for your road, you need to look it over compared to the real thing.
> 
> Craig


doing prototype is the least of my problems. Leave that to people who are super picky about it, cuz Im not


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*"Freelance"* is where it's at guy's!!! -


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

> "Freelance" is where it's at guy's!!!


my guys at the club tease me about this all the time. I had a friend who picked up a Tiger Valley c420 for me at a store thinking it was an RS10. I paid him for it, but said I would have to trade or sell it because it was wrong for me (Wrong for Canada for the most part!) they all keep saying just paint it into your railroad for fun. I feel like 1- there is somebody who needs that engine like I need a 5 axel C Liner and it would be a shame 2- I see awkward mismatched engines at train stores sitting on consignment and feel like "what were they thinking?"

That being said, a good fantasy build can be fun, but for me it needs a back story of some kind.

Of course, I was raised by a rivet counting NMRA member father, lol.

Craig


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

And the back story is how Freelance works...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Freelance+Fictional Layout= TOO GOOD!


----------

